# 31# snapper... late report opening weekend of snapper season...



## reel_dedicated (May 11, 2008)

its been a while since i posted up anything... so i figured i would put these snapper pics up... and what sucks is we were going to have an easy sunday afternoon trip and check some of my spots that i haven't fished in a while, so we didn't stop and get WORLD SNAPPER CHAMPIONSHIP TICKETS... and what do you know we catch a 31, 22, 18, and the rest were around 12 #'s.... 5 ppls limits of very nice snapper!!








31# im 6'4 about 260 lbs... if that gives you any reference...










31# and 22 #


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

heard you are gonna be a dad! congrats


----------



## reel_dedicated (May 11, 2008)

yup!! everybody pray for a boy!! me and the wife unit are excited... but my fishing time is coming to a downward spiral..


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *reel_dedicated (6/30/2009)*yup!! everybody pray for a boy!! me and the wife unit are excited... but my fishing *and hunting* time is coming to a downward spiral..


i made the changes for you. oh nice fish to


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Hmmmmmm, held at arms length that calls for a 30 % reduction in weight.


----------



## reel_dedicated (May 11, 2008)

you know thats exactly why i hardley ever post anything any more... anytime anyone post stuff someone always has to criticize something... well thats cool and all but at least 10 ppl on this board saw the fish on shimano digital scales at my house... now true enough the scales could have been a lil off b/c we weighed it with regualr spring scales and it said 28#s but i trusted the digital over the springs... but who cares... im not getting in a pissing contest about this...


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

but you kinda are holding out....oke

you should know holding a fish out would stir the pot on this forum


----------



## Last Drop (Oct 3, 2007)

Leave the man a lone. He didn't want to ge his shirt dirt


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Sometimes fishermen streach the truth, sometimes the truth and their arms. Not a big deal however pics make it painfully obvious.


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

NICE Sows!!

Thanks for the report!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

thats a damn fine snapper right there!!!!! congrats on a great catch!


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great catch man, dont let it get to you. That is a fine fish.:bowdown And congrats, I will pray for a happy healthy child.


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Man thats a great fish right there. Thanks for the post and pictures.

Rob


----------



## pdrdtd (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey it is bigger than ANYTHING Kim has so, keep posting and we will keeping enjoying and Kim will feel left out yet again.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

those are some fine snaps. the damn gill plates look like saw blades!! great catch and thanks for posting.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Those are some nice Snapper!!


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice Fish!! Ignore the friggin idiolic comments. Holding 2 huge fish it would be pretty damn hard to hold them against your body anyway. I don't see your arms extended. Just looks to me like you are holding two big ass fish!!


----------

